# RIP Matilde



## Archangel (29 July 2014)

Yesterday was a tough day, I had to have my lovely rescue cat put down.  She had only been with us 18 months, she arrived as a thin, scruffy stray and for about a year she really bloomed - but in the end old age caught up with her and she went suddenly downhill, I rushed her to the vet but there was nothing we could do. 

I am heartbroken, she was such a great cat, I wish I could have done more for her.  The vet reckoned she was 14/15 years old.  Only a few days ago she caught a rat in the chicken run. 

Here she is  












snoozing with her great friend Purdey (she was a stray at one point too) - we had to buy an extra sofa to provide enough seating for the animals!


----------



## CLM (29 July 2014)

Matilde was a very beautiful cat indeed.  She looks so happy and content in those pictures. She was so lucky to have found a lovely home with you.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tiffany (29 July 2014)

What a beautiful cat and she's had 18 months in a loving, caring home. Sorry you had to let her go but at least you had 18 months with her and she was fortunate you came along and rescued her. RIP Matilde


----------



## hackneylass2 (30 July 2014)

Sorry for your loss. a stunning lady who fell on her feet, as cats do; with you.  Rest in peace Matilde.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 July 2014)

Had to laugh about the sofa, I bough two wing chairs to replace my two seater sofa, but they were both claimed straight away by the cats!
Hugs, I don't know how I will feel when anything happens to mine, I have had them 11 years.


----------



## FubsyMog (30 July 2014)

RIP Matilde. Lovely name for a lovely cat.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 July 2014)

RebelRebel said:



			Yesterday was a tough day, I had to have my lovely rescue cat put down.  She had only been with us 18 months, she arrived as a thin, scruffy stray and for about a year she really bloomed - but in the end old age caught up with her and she went suddenly downhill, I rushed her to the vet but there was nothing we could do. 

I am heartbroken, she was such a great cat, I wish I could have done more for her.  The vet reckoned she was 14/15 years old.  Only a few days ago she caught a rat in the chicken run. 

Here she is  












snoozing with her great friend Purdey (she was a stray at one point too) - we had to buy an extra sofa to provide enough seating for the animals!











Click to expand...

Im so sorry Rebel she is beautiful, at least she went to sleep being loved and cared for in a warm family. RIP Matilda  XX


----------



## pines of rome (30 July 2014)

So sorry, she was lovely! At least her time spent with you was a happy one. x


----------



## Amymay (30 July 2014)

What a lucky girl to have found such a loving home.

RIP Matilde.


----------



## Archangel (30 July 2014)

Thank you for your lovely comments everyone.  She really was a special girl.


----------



## _GG_ (30 July 2014)

amymay said:



			What a lucky girl to have found such a loving home.

RIP Matilde.
		
Click to expand...

This^^

So sorry for you Rebel...sounds like it has been quite a shock as well, so be kind to yourself. RIP Matilde xxx


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (30 July 2014)

What a fabulous cat........she had a happy time with you but I know how much it hurts, hugs and kind thoughts.


----------



## Burmilla (30 July 2014)

What an exquisite cat! Her name really does suit her. She has the expression of a feline Lady Bracknell, querying the suitability of her staff!
I am so sorry you have lost her. So sad. RIP Matilde. Hugs to you. Thank you for giving her happiness in her life and peace when she left it.


----------



## Janah (30 July 2014)

So sorry for your loss.  

I have had several cats over the years and the loss never goes away, they are so individual.

She had a good 18 months with you, you could' nt have done more.

hugs


----------



## PolarSkye (30 July 2014)

What a simply stunning girl - and how huge must be the hole in your heart/life . . . it WILL get better with time but it will never be the same - and you will adjust to a new normal.  

Wishing you peace at this horrible time . . . but hoping you know what a wonderful life you gave your beautiful girl.

Thinking of you.

P


----------

